# The Things I do in Photoshop.



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

I made a new facebook cover today.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Bwahahaha! Nice!


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

LOL! Forget Laser Cats, we've got laser Bettas.


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

Haha, thank you thank you.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Neat! 
I need to learn photoshop!! Got the program, lack the know-how!


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

We told the petshop to treat the betta better... but the bettas have gone and evolved


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh my GOSH Will you make me one please!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Love it...great job...lol.. !!!!!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

That's the lab where they created the infamous Teddy Tank.

Up in flames


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LOOL that is awesome!


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

XD


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

hahaha I love this so much!


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow that is so funny lol. Revenge of the Betta


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> Oh my GOSH Will you make me one please!?!?!?!?!


Bwahaha I'll try to make something for you sometime.


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> That's the lab where they created the infamous Teddy Tank.
> 
> Up in flames


I'd high five you so hard if I could.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice!!! I actually have this picture of Buddha here wher it looks like he has lasers xD


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

haha awesome..i should open my photoshop and have some fun ..i should so do a war theme in my tank and use that as the backdrop....betta win!


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

Here you go. I dunno why this turned out more violent lol.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

hahah omg that is perfect xD


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha too funny!!!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Bwahaha, these are absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL These are so funny!!!!


----------



## brookm (Aug 17, 2012)

Haha that made my night!


----------



## KcSaf (Jul 25, 2012)

so hilarious!!! i love them!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Woo hoo!! Epic!! :d


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

pure. awesomeness. o_o


----------

